# Apple or pc



## roalex (Mar 21, 2004)

what do you recommend an Apple computer or PC it is only for personal use


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

Depends if its for multi media, gaming or work etc. You could always buy a mac then get boot camp so it runs both windows and mac. Just a suggestion


----------



## Braydenmartindal (Aug 3, 2008)

For personnal use If you can afford it definatly get a mac If I could I would dual boot it with Vista So i get the compatability of Windows and reliablity of Mac hope this helps though for the price of a basic macbook you can get somthing with the same specs for less than half the price So your paying mainly for the OS compatability


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I've had far less problems with a Mac and prefer them nine times out of ten above anything else. There are some things that Macs aren't so great at, so if you posted more about your needs we could make a better recommendation.


----------



## shoemakerluis (Aug 2, 2008)

its all a matter of personal preference. I'm a designer and even though probably 95% of the industry uses macs, I still use a PC after 14 years. I've tried macs but something with them just doesnt work for me.

both can be used for a wide variety of uses, if its mostly fairly regular personal use, either one will do just fine, depends on which feels better for you. a wider selection of applications might be available for PC, but all the basic are available for both and a wide variety of media, design etc software is of course available for macs.

google mac vs pc and you will find a million discussions and arguments on it. many hate PC's, others dont like macs at all.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Sorry to correct you on a technicality, and please lets not get into this discussion again, an "apple" is a pc, but I know what you mean.


----------



## Braydenmartindal (Aug 3, 2008)

Mac= The people who have money to afford them (most anyways I have both PC Mac and use linux aswell) 
PC windows Addicts , fans, and more .
Linux ; Usaully people who have a good techinical knoledge 
I Prefer Mac for daily use 40% of the time I use mac 
30% I use PC 
30% of the Time I use Linux 
I use mac because I have the ability to avoid viruses without ram sucking virus detectors I prefer linux actually and not because I grew up on it because I Like the applications yeah people say not many applications or compatability but I have my latop running Ubuntu 8.04 EVERYTHING works , Yeah maybe not many apps support linux , Yes but they have Applications that do the same thing somtimes even better , available for free includeing lots that I cant get for pc OR mac I love linux but its just not the easiest to use , for non-techincal users I recomend Mac for users with basic knoledge Windows , people with some knoledge but love cool applications and know that ofcourse a free OS isnt going to be support by big name brands but I love Linux its got loads of features that windows and linux dont , and arent capable of anyways Im not saying I hate PC or Mac but i just prefer linux I would be happy useing any but just prefer linux 
I Hope this helps


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Do you want to use the programs that most other people use? What programs are available for you if you choose one or the other?

You'll find mountains more software for PC's as well as far more people ready to repair it. It's nice to be an individual, but when you need surgery, it's also good to have your organs in the same place as everyone else.


----------



## Braydenmartindal (Aug 3, 2008)

Well most of the time you dont need anythign done to linux in my opinioun its perfect linux has most of the programs as windows except different names somtimes even better who cares if it has _more _alot of it is otherf types of the same stuff if you install linux and go to the "add/remove" program theyres thousands of different stuff for internet graphics games etc. and even more if you do reserch instead of getting a program to do it all for you


----------



## Braydenmartindal (Aug 3, 2008)

My Ubntu 8.04 came with everything I wanted and needed and more of course I like windows and I like mac they have their disadvantages and linux has its own for laptops I like Windows for desktop I like Mac and Linux but overall If I had to be stuck with only 1 I wouldn't be without my linux I reccomend Ubuntu or Mandriva youd be suprised on how much is actully suppoorted by linux you just have to find the really tiny link on the download sites that say "For Linux/mac/Other Please Click Here"


----------



## Braydenmartindal (Aug 3, 2008)

Also Linux = No Virus so you dont need to have it repaired and if you do use the "Repair " option at startup of Ubuntu or just insert the smal installatiuon disk (fits on a CD-R disk 688MB) and select repair same with windows


----------



## StuProg (Jul 22, 2008)

Honestly I suggest windows machines. Apples have a tendency to run highly expensive, are hard to upgrade (and expensive), and aren't easy to fix (and expensive).
If you have dollar signs in your pupils, go for a Mac. If you want a machine that you can afford now and upgrade later, go for a windows-based machine.
For personal use, I wouldn't suggest linux unless you're good with computers. It's great for people who use it daily (I program using linux) but for personal use ... even I use windows. 
It's entirely up to you. As far as the OSs go themselves, Windows has Mac beat hands down with gaming, but for multimedia (Video/Image editing, high-res photoshopping, sound recording) Mac wins. The hardware works so well with itself (which is why it's so damn expensive) and rarely crashes.

The choice is yours.


----------



## Braydenmartindal (Aug 3, 2008)

I havent had any problems with linux as strange as it sounds Im suprised my self I have actully had most problems with macs ! Everyone says linux isnt supported What about cannocial ? they support it and if they meen hardware support I have ran ubuntu nicely on a Powerbook G4 
Apple OSX = Awesome They hardware and prices ? not so much I can get somthing with same quality and better specs than a macbook pro for half the price or less 
Windows = Meh its a little risky but is very wel supported
Linux = Good for people who know how to use it and VERY fast it beats mac and windows out of my expeirience though Mac only has good multimedia because of software I can easily buy a Pc that beats mac hands down without even asking thats preforms everything better than mac but then again Apples hardware works flawlessly I least recomend windows from my horrible experience go mac or Linux , Just my opinion


----------



## StuProg (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't mean to be anal, but I have trouble reading your posts. Could you use some more periods and commas? Your entire post is a run-on sentence.


----------



## Asenine (Apr 19, 2007)

PC, definitely. From what I can tell in this thread not many others are thinking this, but as I am typing this on a Mac right now I must say...

... it feels like someone said "Lets make an OS with all interface and no substance".


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

Boot camp mac with pc and mac, best of both


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

> Lets make an OS with all interface and no substance


Why do you say that?


----------



## Asenine (Apr 19, 2007)

Well I am working at an internet cafe right now and basically all of our computers are iMacs of varying OSes. Every single one I go on feels so much more graphically orientated than Window$... and it feels like they have ripped out the heart of what an operating system is supposed to do. I'd say they are fine for the casual user - but remember, if you want to game, go Windows.


----------



## johnnyburst79 (Aug 16, 2005)

I have a Mac and work with Windows as well. I wholly recommend the Mac over Windows any day of the week. For casual browsing without gaming, IMO, nothing is better than OS X


----------



## Braydenmartindal (Aug 3, 2008)

johnnyburst79 said:


> I have a Mac and work with Windows as well. I wholly recommend the Mac over Windows any day of the week. For casual browsing without gaming, IMO, nothing is better than OS X


Classic Mac fanboy I use Linux Mac and windows Yeah OSX has _some _advantages and so does windows and linux I would choose a preconfigured Linux system than a Mac anyday windows is great but this is a world of viruses and hackers 
*Go Mac or Go Linux *
bootcamp or parralels is just a plain waste of money why buy a 2500$ machine when your putting windows on it ? Your paying for the os not the hardware 
Linux is actully very similar to Linux (other than the price) I have noticed
all the mac fanboys are probaly going to freak on me for this post but oh well


----------



## Mr C (Jul 7, 2004)

APPLE!!!

I've got both and my mac is way more superior.


----------



## Braydenmartindal (Aug 3, 2008)

More mac fanboys  I love listenbing to windows addicts and apple fanboys argue  I cannot choose just one


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I'm not sure this thread is really going anywhere. If you really want to argue about which OS is better, Civ Debate or the forum for that particular OS might be a better place than News.


----------

